# Essential Oil Diffuser ok around a tortoise??



## klp12 (Dec 1, 2011)

I was looking into getting an essential oil diffuser, but some one at the health food store told me that having one in the same room as a tortoise can be bad for the animals health. Does anyone know if this is true and why? I know Eucalyptis can be bad for a tortoise, but would diffusing the scent in the air be harmful? And would it be ok to use any other type of oil??
Thanks in advance for any responses!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't know the answer, but common sense tells me that if I can breathe the air with essential oils diffused in it, a tortoise probably can too. I'll do a GOOGLE search...


----------

